# ROGUE & QR25DE



## Rod1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi folks,

I read so many things about that engine, specially about the pre-cat issue that comes since the Altimas 02. 

What really changed in that famous engine? Did they change the pre-cat position? So far I just know that they changed the sensor and did some "improvements".

Also the say that the pre-cat position is the same in all nissan engines, is not just in the QR25DE. Is that true?

THX


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

From what I remember, there was a design change in late 03-early 04 to fix the issue on all QR cars.


----------



## tanyaa (Sep 11, 2008)

*2008+ Nissan Rogue Discussion area for the Nissan Rogue*

Carlos Ghosn is blunt about Nissan’s strategy when it comes to electric vehicles: they must be zero-emission, running only on electricity. That is where the CEO differs from other automakers, who are largely pursuing hybrids with gasoline or diesel engines as range extenders.Nissan will put a pure EV on the road in the U.S. and Japan in 2010 in small volumes. In the case of the U.S., the single model will initially be sold only in California. By 2012, he says Nissan EVs will be volume vehicles—multiple models sold in large numbers throughout North America and the rest of the world.
----------------
Tanyaa
Internet Marketing


----------

